# wont eat!!



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I have posted this in another section.. but thought I would try here too.

Lucy will hardly eat anything!! I know she wants to eat as she shows an interest in things that I bring over for her.

I have tried numerous things... but I am now coming to the end of ideas.

I have tried her favourite.. chicken.. she ate that for a day, but has now gone off that.

Yesterday I tried her with raw mince and she ate some of that, but today no, she wont look at it.

She ate a little raw steak today.. but only a little.

She was eating boiled and raw vegetables.. but now no!

Does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

What about cooking up a really strong warm broth (salt away!! who cares now?) with some really soft stewed veges and/or boiled rice? Or does she not like soupy stuff? Maybe she can at least lap at it  hang in there!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Summers Mum... I just made chicken and vegetable soup... and she had a little.

After that.... She stood up... and was wagging her tail alot!! Then she went out for a pee and is fast asleep again.

Thank you so much... it made me so happy to see her tail wagging.
Tracy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've read about people feeding their dogs tripe when they won't eat. I've never had to try it, but you could see if it is available.

I'm glad Lucy ate and was wagging her tail.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Glad to hear that..  hang in there.. Hugs to you both! 

Maybe a thick and tasty stew next.. It isn't supposed to be good for them but now who cares!!

Hope you have a peaceful new years eve!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Tracy
Sorry Lucy is not eating. I am not sure if your other thread states "why" she won't eat. Has she been to the vet? How old is she? How long has this been going on?
Something that has worked for me back when my Keeper would off her food when she was ill was a product made by Tomlyn called Nutri-Cal. It is a paste chock full of calories. I would squeeze some on my fingers and then scrape it off my fingers on to the roof of her mouth. 

Good Luck!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay i found your other thread and see mentioned she was/is on pain meds. If this is still the case ask your vet about using something like Pepcid, which is over the counter, or a prescription like mirtazapine. Either can help improve appetite.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. 

AmbikaGR.... We are going to the vet again tomorrow and will ask about the pain meds. 

Coppers Mum. .... I know I would be able to get tripe back in the uk but here in japan.... But will certainly go to the butchers tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I fell like a heel. I found your thread about Lucy's illness. I find those threads very difficult and can not bring myself to partake in them all, just too painful. I am so very sorry that you and Lucy are dealing with this. 
I would definitely ask your vet about mirtazapin. It is actually a mild anti-depressant that helps make one fell good, euphoria-like, and thus the appetite improves. I know towards the end it helped with my Keeper. Also the Nutri-Cal would also be a good thing but not sure about it's availability in Japan. Back here many of the pet stores sell it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> I would definitely ask your vet about mirtazapin. It is actually a mild anti-depressant that helps make one fell good, euphoria-like, and thus the appetite improves. I know towards the end it helped with my Keeper.


I will 2nd the Mirtazapine, it worked very well for Tucker's appetite in his final week or so with his cancer. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Yogurt and cream cheese were the only things Starry would take in her last days. Licked off my fingers of course. She's swallow the pills in the cream cheese as she wouldn't let me open her mouth to drop them down otherwise.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sardines, boiled livers, sardine paste (it was salty, I suppose but she did eat it). All of these things Laura would eat when she was struggling. I'd get a syringe and get her some water or broth if she won't drink on her own. You don't want her to get dehydrated. Has she ever been one to chew on raw marrow bones? Those would at least give her some calories and protein. Sorry I'm not much help.

Thinking of you guys! {{HUG}}

Is she at all interested in canned food? I just opened a can of Wysong Duck for Gibbs to put in a kong. It smelled to high heaven. I don't think any dog could turn their nose up to that stench!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for all your tips for enticing Lucy to eat. I tried almost everything. She has been eating better since yesterday. She has things she wants , yesterday it was raw cabbage. Today she ate my some of my sashimi dinner. She us nor eating ad much as I would like but as long as something is going in I am happy. But I now know not to try to force her. Sometimes I think she ate just to keep me happy but a few hours later it all came back up again. 

Thanks again for all your help it is truly truly appreciated. 
Lucy and her mum


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

lucysmum said:


> Thank you so much everyone for all your tips for enticing Lucy to eat. I tried almost everything.


I tried everything too. Tucker was having the best of everything. In his final days I thought I would try a cheeseburger from McDonalds. He loved it! He never did throw back up any of his food though like Lucy is though. Enjoy every minute with your girl.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

With the holidays it took the manufacturer, Tomlyn, a few days to get back to me But I just heard back. 
"In Japan this product is distributed in private label by Namoto under
the name Nutri Stat."


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for doing this for Lucy. I have just ordered it online. U hope it comes soon

Thank you again. 

Lucy and her mum.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Bumping up for prayers for Lucy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucys Mum, Tracy, said Lucy is at the Rainbow Bridge*

Tracy, Lucy's Mum, said Lucy is at the Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/90752-my-beautiful-golden-girl-gone.html


----------

